# RootzLive! Episode 1 (April 4th) *Pilot*



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Missed the broadcast? Have no fear, now you can watch it here!

*Want to subscribe to the audio only podcast? Here's your links:

iTunes link: itpc://www.blogtalkradio.com/rootzlive.rss
RSS link: www.blogtalkradio.com/rootzlive.rss*






Heads up to everyone... tonight will be our first live broadcast of RootzLive! here on RootzWiki... I hope everyone is able to watch and join in on the discussion... good times to be had by all!

In case you missed it on the front page (yes, there is a front page)...

http://rootzwiki.com...rs-tonight-r608

​Clear your schedule folks because tonight we will broadcasting our first episode of RootzLive! here on RootzWiki! We will start the broadcast at 6PM Pacific/9PM Eastern (US) time at our newLIVE page, but tune in a bit early for some prefunk music and grooves!​
On tonight's episode I'll introduce myself and explain what RootzLive! is all about. We'll also talk to Sam Caplat who is heading up our new SuperUser.tv project and find out what we can expect from them. In addition to that, we'll have Steve Smith (b16) and Steve Bird (Birdman) on board to talk about RootzWiki and it's involvement with the community.

You may notice that RootzLive! looks and functions a bit differently than other podcasts. We are striving to bring you the very best in Android news, entertainment, and a bit of humor tossed in. We focus on quality of broadcast and viewer interaction, so you'll see that we've got the #RootzWiki IRC chatroom embedded on the LIVE page. We will be interacting during the broadcast in the chatroom with you... answering questions and adding to the discussion. Additionally, we have a live call in number where you can either listen to the broadcast or get on the air and talk to the us directly!

Look for multiple ways to subscribe to our archive programs in the future. We'll have our archives published on our YouTube Channel as well as an option to subscribe with your favorite reader (more info to come).

Special thanks go to the team at Influxis for being our exclusive streaming partner!

We're looking forward to seeing you all tonight, and I'm very excited to have the opportunity to share our latest venture with everyone!​


----------



## neur0tk (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like this is gonna be a good time from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I may have overlooked it but I don't see a specified time given in the article.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

9pm Eastern, 6 pm Pacific. it's in there!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

AshG said:


> 9pm Eastern, 6 pm Pacific. it's in there!


Weird I can see it in the preview of the story on main page but the actual article my browser doesn't show it at all. I am on a garbage browser so it may be causing some lines to be clipped off.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

9PM Eastern... 6PM Pacific. And you don't see it because I suck at learning new things... it's fixed now.


----------



## XsMagical (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this, time to get some popcorn


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Popcorn, beer... whatever works =)


----------



## dermann (Mar 7, 2012)

Just started work, looks like I'm going to have to take my brake a little early... and extend it too.









Sent from my HTC HD2 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome show. Look forward to watching again.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Hope everyone enjoyed the show... we'll be at it again next week.

Any and all feedback is welcome. What did you like? What do you think we could improve on?


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

This was very cool. Its always nice to have faces to put with names. One thing I really like about the Android community is everyone knows how to have a good time.

Do you guys plan to have different ROM developers on at some point?


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jun 30, 2011)

What I caught of it was good. Youtube link will be helpful to catch entire broadcast. Any tips for audio sync? It was a bit off on my Maxx.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm editing the video right now... then we'll upload it to our YouTube account at youtube.com/rootzwikitv

And yes, I am planning on having a different developer on each week for interview and taking live questions.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Video up in OP.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## neur0tk (Jun 6, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> Video up in OP.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Sweet video!! Good hosting man! Well done!!

Sent from my Bamf'd Gnex


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 13, 2012)

uhh only 480p?

1080p would be much better


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

will this be in itunes?


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> will this be in itunes?


as a matter of fact, yes.

iTunes link: itpc://www.blogtalkradio.com/rootzlive.rss
RSS link: www.blogtalkradio.com/rootzlive.rss

Also, updated the OP with those links... would love it if everyone subscribed!


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Wingnut said:


> uhh only 480p?
> 
> 1080p would be much better


Hah... tell ya what, when FiOS comes to my neck of the woods and I can get the upstream bandwidth to support that, we'll talk.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry if this was posted somewhere, and I overlooked it.

Will this be an every Thursday thing, or is the schedule still up in the air?


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Sorry if this was posted somewhere, and I overlooked it.
> 
> Will this be an every Thursday thing, or is the schedule still up in the air?


Every Wednesday at 6PM Pacific/9PM Eastern.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't see a video in the OP??

Flash is up to date and I'm running the latest version of Chrome. I don't see a video from Safari either. Can everyone else see it??

Thanks!


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> Every Wednesday at 6PM Pacific/9PM Eastern.


Wow, had my days all mixed up. I meant to say Wednesday.

Thanks!


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

gardobus said:


> I don't see a video in the OP??
> 
> Flash is up to date and I'm running the latest version of Chrome. I don't see a video from Safari either. Can everyone else see it??
> 
> Thanks!


Crazy... somehow the video got futz'd... I've fixed it.


----------



## cantIntoCode (Mar 25, 2012)

Missed it live as I was at my girlfriends, just watched the show on YouTube. Great work guys looking forward to the next episode !


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> Crazy... somehow the video got futz'd... I've fixed it.


sweet, thanks


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

gardobus said:


> sweet, thanks


You are more than welcome.


----------



## neur0tk (Jun 6, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> You are more than welcome.


This RootzLive is good stuff!! This is the best community hands down! Good people Good Developers and Themers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

neur0tk said:


> This RootzLive is good stuff!! This is the best community hands down! Good people Good Developers and Themers
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


And there is SO much more to come...


----------

